# 72 hr plate rib Beef and Noodles



## BB-que (Jan 9, 2021)

Did a 72 hr Sous Vide on some plate ribs I dug out of the  deep freeze.  145 degrees for 3 days.  Season it with Holy Cow beef rub from Meat Church.  






took it out this morning and put a hard sear in the cast iron.










Tore it up with my claws (might have eaten some can’t remember)





Made some noodles 





And all into the crockpot to stay warm for the day while I watch the playoffs.  Made some mashed taters too but you’ll just have to trust me on that.  





	

		
			
		

		
	
Stay safe all.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Great pics! Love Meat Church rubs thanks to 

 TNJAKE


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks great!
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 9, 2021)

Some good looking viddles for sure


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 15, 2021)

BBQ, WOW ,looks delicious!


----------

